# My cat keeps licking the window frame!



## Jenyfyr (Dec 29, 2009)

I've noticed a new behaviour in one of our boys (2 yr old fixed tabby) and I'm not sure if I should be concerned or not. He's recently started licking and trying to bite the plastic framing around our windows. He only does it at one livingroom window. The window is always open (with the screen in place) and it's a favourite spot for our boys to hang out and watch the birds, etc, in the trees outside our apartment. So far I have only seen him doing this in the mornings, never in the evenings when we're home from work, but for all I know he could sit there and lick/try to bite all day. I have also noticed some little puddles (like the size of a quarter) on the window ledge, so I'm thinking he's drooling while he's doing his licking/biting thing. I'm wondering if maybe the 'flavours' of outside are more prevalent at that window, especially since it's spring and everything is in bloom, so maybe he's trying to taste the scents of outside, but our other cat doesn't do this at all so who knows. Has anyone else experienced this with a cat? I'm praying he doesn't do any damage to the window frames with his attempts to gnaw on them, as we rent. I'm going to give the windows/frames a thorough cleaning this weekend and see if that stops the behaviour...just seems very odd!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Not a positive story:
My only experience with a cat licking a piece of the home was when one of my kitties licked at the rusty bottom of the farm-sink cabinet. I took her to the vet and she was so anemic she needed a blood transfusion. Her licking the rusty area was an attempt to get iron into her system. Unfortunately, the transfusion only helped her for a short time because she continued to not produce any red blood cells. We spent $1500 in diagnostics and could find no cause. As her condition rapidly worsened we opted for humane euthanasia.

Now, with my story shared, I do *not* think your kitty is ill. I am wondering if the window 'sweats' and he is licking the moisture off of it? Perhaps it has some sort of flavor he likes? ...or he's just obsessed with that window and is licking/picking at it, like someone with a slight hangnail they worry at until it is smooth.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I think this maybe sounds like some sort of OCD ?


----------



## D&L (Nov 22, 2009)

kind of off topic and I'm sorry but when I first read the subject line I missed the word frame. so I thought I would be reading a post about a cat who is a window licker.
I wish I had an answer to you question. 
Are you sure the puddle of liquid is drool it might be condensation, in which case your cat simply licking the water off the window.


----------

